# Man Dying of Cancer Leaves Behind an Unforgettable Video



## bassguitarman

"Cancer is the best thing that ever happened to me." Those words may seem shocking, but that's the message that Zac Smith left behind in this video before passing away on May 16th, 2010.

http://www.godvine.com/Man-Dying-of-Cancer-Leaves-Behind-an-Unforgettable-Video-258.html


----------



## atcfisherman

WOW, what faith!!!


----------



## bubbas kenner

Thank you bassquitarman that was very inspiring keeping the faith in Jesus my King bk


----------



## Seeker

One phone call away. Are you ready? I am. Emmanuel.


----------



## Viking48

Great video and great attitude. I was diagnosed with Stage 4 Colon Cancer in January of 2010 and my wife was diagnosed with Stage 2 Breast Cancer a month later. I won't say that it's the best thing that ever happened to us but it has brought me closer to God and brought my wife and I closer together. It has also reinforced my belief in the power of prayer as she is now cancer free and my CEA count has dropped from 58000 to 32 so I'm getting close. Should mine return later I pray I would have the strength of this man.


----------



## SpeckReds

Great Testimony.


----------



## atcfisherman

Viking48 said:


> Great video and great attitude. I was diagnosed with Stage 4 Colon Cancer in January of 2010 and my wife was diagnosed with Stage 2 Breast Cancer a month later. I won't say that it's the best thing that ever happened to us but it has brought me closer to God and brought my wife and I closer together. It has also reinforced my belief in the power of prayer as she is now cancer free and my CEA count has dropped from 58000 to 32 so I'm getting close. Should mine return later I pray I would have the strength of this man.


WOW, sorry to hear this. I just lost my awesome mother-in-law of stage-4 uterine cancer this past January 31st and she was diagnosed last July. It is tough, but hang in there. Prayers sent for you and your wife.


----------

